

Pteromys: Interactive Design and Optimization of Model Airplanes - Houshalter
http://www-ui.is.s.u-tokyo.ac.jp/~ume/GliderDesign/2014_siggraph_GliderDesign.html

======
jfb
I was obsessed with the White Wings paper airplanes [1] as a kid; this was in
the '80s when it was basically impossible to get high quality Japanese paper
where I lived. Oh, the time spent tracing and cutting and screwing up and
gluing, and then like a 12 yr old, racing outside to test my laboriously
constructed gliders in muggy, hot Virginia summers.

[1] [http://whitewings.com](http://whitewings.com)

------
quarterwave
Interesting stuff, reminds me of the analog circuit optimizer a few weeks
back. Compared with (say) the evolution of a flying squirrel, are there
aspects to this method that might be called 'genetic'?

Also, is the design method extensible to control surfaces? Say, self-adjusting
flaps that can handle a sudden cross-draft?

------
emeltzz
This is really neat!

